# Great BBQ Experience - non competitors should read this



## big dude (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm a backyard quer with no interest in competing, but a strong desire to make the best I can for family and friends. I'd been thinking about attending a school, but Off The Sauce Smokers team allowed me to participate with them at Haleyville, Al this weekend and WOW what a great bbq experience. Thanks to their willingness to let me watch and share their knowledge, I know I'll be able to take my game to the next level. I also confirmed I do not want to be a competitor, but admire and am thankful to those of you who do and keep making the que better, as the rest of us get to benefit from your knowledge. If there are others out there in the same boat as me, I would sure recommend doing what I did - I functioned as apprentice, laborer, and box runner.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm still learning from these guys!
Good luck to ya'!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 16, 2008)

big dude said:
			
		

> I'm a backyard quer with no interest in competing, but a strong desire to make the best I can for family and friends. I'd been thinking about attending a school, but Off The Sauce Smokers team allowed me to participate with them at Haleyville, Al this weekend and WOW what a great bbq experience. Thanks to their willingness to let me watch and share their knowledge, I know I'll be able to take my game to the next level. I also confirmed I do not want to be a competitor, but admire and am thankful to those of you who do and keep making the que better, as the rest of us get to benefit from your knowledge. If there are others out there in the same boat as me, I would sure recommend doing what I did - I functioned as apprentice, laborer, and box runner.



Great post BD.  I have often taken on "newbies" on out team.  I think its a great way to keep the legacy alive.  I invite anyone who loves to Q but not compete or even if they want to compete some day to contact a local team and volunteer to help out.  You will learn a lot.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 16, 2008)

You'd be amazed at the conversations I get into at the butcher's about cooking bbq properly(ie not parboiling...like Puff).  I really enjoy helping people out and have even helped a few of the people I compete against out.

I think anyone looking for the "real" escense of competition bbq needs to float between camp Bubba and camp Swine Syndicate during a comp...especially during turn in times.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 16, 2008)

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":2oekqk8x][quote="big dude":2oekqk8x]I'm a backyard quer with no interest in competing, but a strong desire to make the best I can for family and friends. I'd been thinking about attending a school, but Off The Sauce Smokers team allowed me to participate with them at Haleyville, Al this weekend and WOW what a great bbq experience. Thanks to their willingness to let me watch and share their knowledge, I know I'll be able to take my game to the next level. I also confirmed I do not want to be a competitor, but admire and am thankful to those of you who do and keep making the que better, as the rest of us get to benefit from your knowledge. If there are others out there in the same boat as me, I would sure recommend doing what I did - I functioned as apprentice, laborer, and box runner.



Great post BD.  I have often taken on "newbies" on out team.  I think its a great way to keep the legacy alive.  I invite anyone who loves to Q but not compete or even if they want to compete some day to contact a local team and volunteer to help out.  You will learn a lot.[/quote:2oekqk8x]

I can attest to what Bill says.......He was good enough to invite me up to help him in Lynchburg VA in 2004 when I got interested in cook offs after watching some on the food network channel. I was hooked after one weekend and of course watching Bill take first place in Brisket. I can never thank him and Gary Cline enough for letting me learn from them. Thanks again guys!!  [/quote:2oekqk8x]

oh shut up Charlie!   You know you just want to tell them that now you kick our ass all the time now that we taught you everything we knew.


----------



## Chiles (Jun 16, 2008)

You know, I can blame this board for this new "smoking addiction" I have.

You on the board know who you are, sending me pictures, giving me advice, inviting me to events... now I'm hooked.  My que is a thousand times better due to the direct input and advice I have gotten from the members here.  I'm also a heck of a lot more broke due to the amount of money I am investing in this new hobby.  The best part about it is that my friends of all ages like it and enjoy eating as much as I like cooking.

Cooking an outstanding meal for another person is as good of a gift as one can give, often more appreciated and certainly better remembered.

Thanks!!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 16, 2008)

Chiles said:
			
		

> You know, I can blame this board for this new "smoking addiction" I have.
> 
> You on the board know who you are, sending me pictures, giving me advice, inviting me to events... now I'm hooked.  My que is a thousand times better due to the direct input and advice I have gotten from the members here.  *I'm also a heck of a lot more broke due to the amount of money I am investing in this new hobby*.  The best part about it is that my friends of all ages like it and enjoy eating as much as I like cooking.
> 
> ...



LOL... you said it brother... Just wait til the phone rings off the hook with people wanting you to cook for them.


----------



## Rag1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> You'd be amazed at the conversations I get into at the butcher's about cooking bbq properly(ie not parboiling...like Puff).  I really enjoy helping people out and have even helped a few of the people I compete against out.
> 
> I think anyone looking for the "real" escense of competition bbq needs to float between camp Bubba and camp Swine Syndicate during a comp...especially during turn in times.



The man speaks truths. 8)


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except this part. :roll:


----------

